# swhacker broadheads??



## headhunter 07 (Sep 5, 2012)

A friend of mine gave me some swhacker broadheads as a gift. Has anyone on here ever shot them, all opinions appreciated! I've always shot thunderheads, muzzy, and now 2 blade rage... will prolly choot some pigs and try them out but just curious what experiences others have had with them....r


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Sep 5, 2012)

They are good heads and tough too,,,you will like them


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 6, 2012)

I actually bought some to try as well this year, but I was not impressed with the sharpness.  I touched them up some and they're much sharper.  I would do that before I hunted with them.


----------



## headhunter 07 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks fellas! Kinda scary that only two people on this forum have ever shot them though....


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 6, 2012)

headhunter 07 said:


> Thanks fellas! Kinda scary that only two people on this forum have ever shot them though....



Not trying to be an jerk but use the search function on here. Plenty of guys have used them myself included.


----------



## captainhook (Sep 6, 2012)

They work great on turkeys. I would shoot a deer with one before I shot one with a rage. I have used rage on turkeys too  they work good but are always popping open  just a matter of time before they pop open at a bad time. I use Ramcats for deer and hogs.


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Sep 6, 2012)

Shot them for 2yrs now an love them. They leave a heck of a blood trail.


----------



## headhunter 07 (Sep 6, 2012)

lungbuster123 said:


> Not trying to be an jerk but use the search function on here. Plenty of guys have used them myself included.


you have to "try" to be a jerk! If you are then you prolly came by it honest...
Oh and the search engine doesn't work when using my phone for some odd reason, but thanks for the advice


----------



## headhunter 07 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for answering my question guys!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 6, 2012)

Shot three deer, one really good blood trail and two really bad ones. I ended up not liking them as much as a Rage. Not sure why the two didn't bleed. All deer died and did not go far, however there was no blood to follow. Including this deer from Illinois. If you look closely you can see the hit, should have bled.


----------



## tjarr001 (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't like that they only leave a cut on the exit side. Blade doesn't open until its already inside the deer, and if you hit the wrong spot and don't get a pass through then your stuck with a whole that's no better than a feild tip. Herd they are strong, but so are the t3s. Personally I would stick with the rage. People say they pop out... Not on their own, unless your o rings are dry rotted. You gotta have taped something Or pushed it too far into your quiver or something for the rage to just pop open.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 6, 2012)

tjarr001 said:


> Don't like that they only leave a cut on the exit side. Blade doesn't open until its already inside the deer, and *if you hit the wrong spot and don't get a pass through then your stuck with a whole that's no better than a feild tip.* Herd they are strong, but so are the t3s. Personally I would stick with the rage. People say they pop out... Not on their own, unless your o rings are dry rotted. You gotta have taped something Or pushed it too far into your quiver or something for the rage to just pop open.



That's false....these leave an entry hole similar to a two blade standard fixed. Actually a couple of mine were around 1 1/2". Bigger then what most over the top expandables leave. Part of the first one is covered by hair.


----------



## tjarr001 (Sep 6, 2012)

Post some pics of the exit holes.... Oh you already did! Lol
Just kidding. I apologize for my ignorance! I only have seen one deer shot and didn't make a hole like that and did not pass through. Sorry guys


----------



## mossyoakpro (Sep 7, 2012)

Great heads!!  You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 7, 2012)

As with all broadheads you will fine that the opinions very. They will work just fine if you do your job. If you make a bad shot,just own up to it. We all have or will make bad shots but I think some people would rather blame the broadhead than man up to the real problem. A gut shot deer is just that and it doesn't matter which head was used. Good Luck Saturday.


----------



## nosfedgta (Sep 10, 2012)

I love them!  I will dig up some exit wound  pics... I mean giant holes..lol


----------



## nosfedgta (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is a pic of entrance and exit wounds from a shwacker! The first pic has about a 1.5in hole and the 2nd pic of the exit wound is about 3in+


----------



## woody10 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've shot 3 deer with 100 grain swhackers and one with 125 gr never got great blood with either. Went back to my MUZZYS!


----------



## Jameskgti (Sep 11, 2012)

Took a big doe out on opening day with da swhacker 100gr. Did a liver shot straight thru and she only went 30yrds.


----------



## mefferd84 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have only shot one deer with them. There was not a great blood trail, but it did not go far enough to need one. I guess I like them.


----------



## monster012211 (Sep 12, 2012)

I personally have not shot them just know what my brother has told me. I saw a doe he shot around here and the exit hole was great and he was bragging about it a lot. However the next year when he was in Indiana, he shot a good buck that didn't get a pass through and he lost it cause there was no blood to trail. Thats when he went straight to the store and got some rage heads. He said the only reason he went to them was cause if he shot one that he didn't get a pass through on, which is very likely out in the midwest, that at least the rage would have a big entry hole too and would have a blood trail to follow. Like I said this is coming from my brother, just figured that I'd pass it along.


----------



## triton196 (Aug 25, 2013)

I like them so far all the deer I shot never went out of sight. it also left a good blood trail. also shot one deer way back and high and it only went 40 feet and I could see the blood trail from the stand.


----------



## dmedd (Aug 25, 2013)

I spent Friday and Saturday with a guy who makes a living shooting them. He has persuaded me into trying them this year.


----------



## andrewechols31 (Aug 26, 2013)

Love them, will not shoot anything else!!!!  I posted some pic this past year on here and nice big holes on in and out. The first deer went 20 yards and dropped, second 15 yards and dropped. Never went out of sight. Those are the only deer i've shoot with them.
Bought mine at the end of the season.


----------



## blazer21 (Aug 26, 2013)

Great heads!! Exit hole! Ran 20 yrds!


----------



## dmedd (Aug 26, 2013)

Are y'all shooting the 1 3/4 inch or the 2 inch!


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 26, 2013)

Last year I shot the 125gr 2.25" cut.  I had passthroughs on everything I shot.


----------



## sherrod833 (Aug 26, 2013)

Shot 2 does last year. Will be shooting them again this year.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Funny to me how they never caught on when they were called "shockwaves".


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 26, 2013)

Flaustin1 said:


> Funny to me how they never caught on when they were called "shockwaves".



They were called Sonorans, after the originator, not shockwaves.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 26, 2013)

I will show you . . . .give me a min to find the link.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 26, 2013)

sorry, not shockwave, it was aftershock.  Google aftershock broadheads.  Exact same designs and they've been around for several years before the Swacker came out.  They had several different sizes too.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Just like the bloodrunner was once called the Tango Tiburon before the patent was bought out by NAP.


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 27, 2013)

My buddy loves them they fly great out of his bow. I bought a pack and they are shooting 3" low and 3" to the left of my field points. I went and bought the blood runners by nap and they fly the exact same as my field points, sold the Swackers to my buddy.


----------

